# removu s1 finally arrived



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Had not heard of it, but just had a look and it seems pretty rad and for a sensible price. Nice.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

was on indiegogo so i got in at a great price but had to wait till ut was done

just powered it up. very quiet and smooth

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cloud (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you used other gimbals before?
Will be curious to hear your opinions once you've tried it.


----------



## bladefistx2 (Jan 7, 2017)

*me 2!*

I just got it, and am having trouble getting good angles.

I tried to mount it to my chest mount, and using the "Follow" setting I got it to point in the right direction.

Problem: 
the angle is very poor (low) because of the structure of the gimbal.
Also, The gimbal itself is in the way of filming! 
please advise...


----------

